# Fabio Rovazzi: tutto molto interessante. Audio e Video.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)

Per la serie, il degrado e lo sprofondo della musica italiana, ecco il nuovo singolo, dopo "Andiamo a comandare", di Fabio Rovazzi dal titolo "Tutto molto interessante".

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2016)

, tra l'altro questo singolo doveva uscire molto tempo fa ma ha ritardato pesantemente .

Comunque , no ... capisco la " direzione " del singolo ma anche in questo caso è no .


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> , tra l'altro questo singolo doveva uscire molto tempo fa ma ha ritardato pesantemente .
> 
> Comunque , no ... capisco la " direzione " del singolo ma anche in questo caso è no .



che robaccia, mamma mia...concordo con te sulla "direzione", ma è proprio robaccia...inutile dire che più fa schifo e più riscuote successo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Cosa c'è oltre il degrado?


----------



## juventino (3 Dicembre 2016)

Questo è un altro che dovrebbe essere gasato all'istante.


----------



## Heaven (4 Dicembre 2016)

Io chi manifesta sorte di indignazione/odio verso questo tipo di canzoni non lo capisco, cioè nel 2016 secondo me bisogna essere abbastanza stupidi o ignoranti per farlo e non capire come gira il mondo in cui si vive

Sicuramente non era suo intento fare una canzone dal grande valore artistico, eppure riesce a fare tanto successo, chapeau!

La canzone è simpatica ed ha un bel beat


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Pensavo peggio, dai commenti. Prendendola in chiave parodistica...


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2016)

Nonostante tutto è meglio dei vari Modà, Volo e quella gentaglia lì, almeno questo è trash per essere trash


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2016)

Mah..come per l'altra vaccata non siamo nemmeno al concetto di musica..qui è pura demenza musicale per far gasare la gente in disco o a una festa..è come fare il remix di una serie di bestemmie e scoregge, il risultato è lo stesso: la gente balla, ride e si diverte spurgando ignoranza, e a volte è bello anche così.
Mi pare evidente che lo scopo è quello..come per altri fra 2 anni sto qui non si saprà nemmeno che è esistito..

chiaro che però non posso avere stima di simili porcherie che offendono la musica italiana degradandola oltre ogni limite..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nonostante tutto è meglio dei vari Modà, Volo e quella gentaglia lì, almeno questo è trash per essere trash



Sei sicuro? Te lo chiedo perché la mia ex ragazza è una grandissima fan dei Modà, che a me nemmeno piacciono eh. Però non si possono proprio paragonare. Modà 2000 spanne sopra a sta roba che fa Rovazzi. Lo dico perché li ho puri visti dal vivo, ai tempi accompagnai la mia ex. 

Un pezzo come questo è comunque carino. Ha un senso, ha una voce bella, un testo carino. Tutte cose che non esistono con Rovazzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Te lo chiedo perché la mia ex ragazza è una grandissima fan dei Modà, che a me nemmeno piacciono eh. Però non si possono proprio paragonare. Modà 2000 spanne sopra a sta roba che fa Rovazzi. Lo dico perché li ho puri visti dal vivo, ai tempi accompagnai la mia ex.
> 
> Un pezzo come questo è comunque carino. Ha un senso, ha una voce bella, un testo carino. Tutte cose che non esistono con Rovazzi.



Bravini i modà


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Dicembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Te lo chiedo perché la mia ex ragazza è una grandissima fan dei Modà, che a me nemmeno piacciono eh. Però non si possono proprio paragonare. Modà 2000 spanne sopra a sta roba che fa Rovazzi. Lo dico perché li ho puri visti dal vivo, ai tempi accompagnai la mia ex.
> 
> Un pezzo come questo è comunque carino. Ha un senso, ha una voce bella, un testo carino. Tutte cose che non esistono con Rovazzi.



Na roba terrificante, in ogni canzone le parole amore, cuore, sole



Una scontatezza e una banalità devastanti


----------



## Hellscream (10 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Na roba terrificante, in ogni canzone le parole amore, cuore, sole
> 
> 
> 
> Una scontatezza e una banalità devastanti



I Modà sono un po' come la Pausini, ascolti un loro album ed è come ascoltare una canzone che dura un'ora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Dicembre 2016)

Oh dopo se a te piacciono nulla da dire, ci mancherebbe


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Na roba terrificante, in ogni canzone le parole amore, cuore, sole
> 
> 
> 
> Una scontatezza e una banalità devastanti






Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oh dopo se a te piacciono nulla da dire, ci mancherebbe



L'unica che trovo carina è quella, tappeto di fragole. Le altre non riesco ad ascoltarle, perché mi scassano le palle. Però penso che siano decisamente più bravi del Rovazzi. Comunque: Sai quanta cavolo di gnocca c'era al loro concerto? Finito il Live la mia ex stava incavolata nera con me, perché comunque era impossibile non buttare gli occhi su qualche gnocca. Ero circondata da gnocca 

Ricordo ancora la sua frase: "Io non mi faccio più accompagnare ad un loro concerto da te"


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Dicembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> L'unica che trovo carina è quella, tappeto di fragole. Le altre non riesco ad ascoltarle, perché mi scassano le palle. Però penso che siano decisamente più bravi del Rovazzi. Comunque: Sai quanta cavolo di gnocca c'era al loro concerto? Finito il Live la mia ex stava incavolata nera con me, perché comunque era impossibile non buttare gli occhi su qualche gnocca. Ero circondata da gnocca



E allora dillo subito no? Ahahahha


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E allora dillo subito no? Ahahahha



Pensavo fosse chiaro che non mi piacciono come band. Pensavo anche che fosse scontato dire che ai loro concerti è sempre pieno di gnocca ahahahaha. Io ascolto tutt'altra musica comunque.


----------

